# Please feed me Baroque Trumpet music



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I am in love with the Baroque trumpet. Whether in Telemann's concerti, or Bach's 2nd Brandenburg/orchestral suites/cantatas, or Handel's fireworks, it is such a joy to listen to.

However, I don't know that many works that feature it. Please educate and feed me! Specific recordings (especially HIP - that would be a major major plus) would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Johann Melchoir Molter wrote a number of trumpet concertos, and A LOT of other kinds of pieces. He has a uniquely bouncy and eccentric style, very late baroque/roccoco.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

check the naxos label for the series of eklund recordings


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

See

http://www.talkclassical.com/12705-telemann-trumpet-concerto-d.html#post151108

http://www.talkclassical.com/26960-baroque-ensembles-natural-brass.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/26658-lesser-known-trumpet-concertos.html#post492246

I knew the last one was up so did a search for Baroque trumpet site:talkclassical.com on google and picked up the others.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Taggart said:


> See
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/12705-telemann-trumpet-concerto-d.html#post151108
> 
> ...


As the OP of the second thread you linked to, I feel compelled to point out that I was looking for ensembles that use _not _baroque trumpets but natural trumpets (no holes, no valves). There appear to be very, very few of them, owing most probably to the fact that playing a natural trumpet is an extremely difficult task.

As for the OP's request, check out Charpentier. He loved his trumpets. If you're European, you'll recognise the second fanfare.






Also,

http://www.amazon.de/Sound-Trumpet-...=1379235349&sr=8-1&keywords=sound+the+trumpet


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

GiulioCesare said:


> As the OP of the second thread you linked to, I feel compelled to point out that I was looking for ensembles that use _not _baroque trumpets but natural trumpets (*no holes*, no valves). There appear to be very, very few of them, owing most probably to the fact that playing a natural trumpet is an extremely difficult task.


Not surprising - a) what do you blow into and b) how does the sound get out?


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Not surprising - a) what do you blow into and b) how does the sound get out?


Oh come on, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

GiulioCesare said:


> Oh come on, you know what I'm talking about.


Just teasing. Lovely link. :tiphat: We went to a do with Crispian Steele-Perkins at Wymondham Abbey where he did a similar talk as well as playing both baroque trumpet










and hosepipe (as an example of a natural trumpet) - oh he used a proper baroque mouthpiece:


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll start digging!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you need that puréed, like baby food?

Rather perfect placement and use of the brass, including those sopranino trumpets, in this (sestuple & invertible) fugue from Bach's Cantata, "Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft" BWV 50.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Do you need that puréed, like baby food?
> 
> Rather perfect placement and use of the brass, including those sopranino trumpets, in this (sestuple & invertible) fugue from Bach's Cantata, "Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft" BWV 50.


Great cantata. Another Bach cantata where the trumpets feature prominently:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

GiulioCesare said:


> Great cantata. Another Bach cantata where the trumpets feature prominently:


Well, it is a surviving trunk movement, the first; the rest of the cantata's movements lost. Even if you are Bach, opening with that just might make the rest of what followed, even if it were excellent, downhill. 
It is an amazing fugue, and though not generally thought of as any especially great sort of orchestrator, he nailed a perfect use of the instruments, what and where, in that one.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> *Well, it is a surviving trunk movement, the first; the rest of the cantata's movements lost. *Even if you are Bach, opening with that just might make the rest of what followed, even if it were excellent, downhill.
> It is an amazing fugue, and though not generally thought of as any especially great sort of orchestrator, he nailed a perfect use of the instruments, what and where, in that one.


Are you sure about that?

And yes, it is a wonderful piece of music. I like it with its original lyrics better than in its Christmas Oratorio form. The text announces the music. _Tönet, ihr Pauken! Erschallet, Trompeten!_ _Sound, ye drums! Resound, ye trumpets!_


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Edward H. Tarr recordings are great.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Antiphona...1379572768&sr=8-1&keywords=gabrelli+for+brass
the recording above contains both renaissance and baroque. the baroque music has Armando Ghitalla/André Come on trumpet and they do some great stuff!


----------

